# Oil Change?



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

I picked up my new 06 GTO on sat 10-06-07.....less than 100 miles on it.....should i get the oil changed because it sat on the dealers lot for 2 years or is mobil 1 good enough to let it go for awhile?:confused


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

SPICERED2006 said:


> I picked up my new 06 GTO on sat 10-06-07.....less than 100 miles on it.....should i get the oil changed because it sat on the dealers lot for 2 years or is mobil 1 good enough to let it go for awhile?:confused


I would change it just for sanity...Who knows if the dealer changed the oil and 2 years a bit much. Be sure the oil change place knows how to re-set the computer so you are notified when the next change is due.

Have Funarty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Absolutely get it changed. *


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

You are suspose to change it annually at least no matter how little you drive.


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks For The Help!


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I would have made them change it before i took delivery,,:cool


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

You should save that oil in a bottle. It might be worth something years from now, especially if you say it was from the last SAP GTO sold new from a dealership. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 

































Back me up un this, Judge.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Don't let anyone touch it...*

...change it yourself. That way you know it was done properly.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i would change it. also.... should i change the oil before oOR after it sits for the winter, 6 months or so. i have only put 1k miles since i took possesion. any advice would help


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Pearl Jam is right.:agree 

If you have the original used oil that was installed new at factory from the LAST SAP intalled on a GTO, You have got a gold mine there. I know if I had the last one with used oil I would ask a minimum 25K for the oil, and another 10K for the dirty filter. Add that to the 90K I want for my SAP....Barrett Jackson would be proud. :willy: :willy: :willy: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Ooooh! Ooooooh! I didn't even consider the SAP oil filter!!:willy:


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Come on guys..... Sheesh. The SAP filter is the same. I bought a SAP filter for my Goat and I could not tell the difference. The car picked up a coupla tenths in the 1/4 though. Hmmm... yep the SAP filter is worth a bunch I guess.


Maybe we are all Saps........


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Pearl Jam is right.:agree
> 
> If you have the original used oil that was installed new at factory from the LAST SAP intalled on a GTO, You have got a gold mine there. I know if I had the last one with used oil I would ask a minimum 25K for the oil, and another 10K for the dirty filter. Add that to the 90K I want for my SAP....Barrett Jackson would be proud. :willy: :willy: :willy: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  *


Right on, change the oil, it is a cheap base line.
Hey, Judge, anyone else bit on your GTO? Ha, Ha, I still get a kick out of that. Reality, though, many years down the road, you may be closer to reality.


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Called and got the FREE oil change.....yea....I'll save the stock filter.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Right on, change the oil, it is a cheap base line.
> Hey, Judge, anyone else bit on your GTO? Ha, Ha, I still get a kick out of that. Reality, though, many years down the road, you may be closer to reality.


*
HAHAHA Noooooo, No takers. LOLOLOL. Ya gotta love the outlandish prices people are asking for those parts. Moreover, ya gotta scratch your skull at the people paying the prices for them. 1700 for the SAP rockers I heard? Maybe I am on to something?? :willy: :willy: 

Who knows what the future holds for the value of these. Who knew what the value of the 60-70's GTOs' would hold..... Big reason I am keeping mine strictly OEM, and a fair weather driver. For all the showing I enter mine in, and all the cruises I attend, I am always the only one with the full kit. *


----------

